# Starting your own cake business



## Denisha's Cake Dessert (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently a culinary student that has had a small cake business for like 2 years , and been very blessed that this year my business has taken off this year. So I really want to start doing my business full time but have no idea where to start, I would love any advice from those who has their own company already .

Thank you so much


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations on your success and deciding to take your cake biz to the next level. Now that you have decided to do that you need to operate like a serious biz so folks will take you seriously as a biz. I own a bakery. Here are some steps that I did. 
I have an LLC, Limited Liability Company, then I got a DBA, Doing Business As, (consider it like a nickname for your LLC.. (my Chase Business Banker helped me with this step). I recommend you open a business bank account. Tie a credit card to it and use it for all your biz purchases. Makes tax paperwork easier.
Find and use SCORE, they are great, a wealth of info. You must get liability insurance. I recommend you look into FLIP. much cheaper than others. Score can also help you write your biz plan. And Score will hook you up with a mentor.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! I would honestly suggest that you take the next year to work for someone else; as a culinary student you have been exposed only to your school environment. The experience you will gain working for someone else is priceless and will help you not make some of the mistakes new owners and new cake artists inevitably make. Learn on someone else's dime how to prioritize your work schedule, how to order, how to become faster and more proficient at your work, how to deal with customers, how to solve problems. Be upfront about your goals when you are interviewing (that you want to have your own cake business eventually), but realize that you have much to learn from a successful bakery and much to offer (as a culinary student and a decorator). Take a job with the understanding you are being paid to learn and make the most of it! Good luck!


----------

